# Lifestyle Questions



## AlanR (Aug 17, 2010)

As a US resident considering retirement in Mexico, I am hoping someone can answer some questions I have regarding quality, availability and affordability for certain items high on my lifestyle priority list. 

Communication:
It is important that I have easy and reliable access to family and friends in the States. I would like to do this using something along the lines of Skype for audio access and Webcam visual access. Is this feasible? Is this type of access reliable? Affordable? Any limitations?

High Speed Internet:
How does reliability, speed and cost of high speed internet in Mexico compare to that in the US? I do securities day trading via the internet and am wondering if it is feasible to continue this in Mexico. Can I assume that anything I can access via the internet from the US, I can also access from the internet in Mexico?

Cable and Network TV:
I am a big fan of cable and network television shows. To what extent will I or won’t I be able to view these offerings, in English, on Mexican TV, and what are my options and costs? 

Thanks,
AlanR


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Services will vary a bit, depending upon where you choose to live; even locally. However, we have cable TV and satellite TV, DSL and wireless services for computer communication at various price packages for different speed levels. So, the answer to most of your questions is, 'Yes'. However, you will want to be sure that you ask about the details of those services in each neighborhood that you investigate. For example: There are spots where there just aren't any more phone lines available. In other areas, TV cable may not be available, forcing you to use satelite, etc., etc. If DSL by Telmex is not an option, it may be available from TeleCable. Always remember to ask a neighbor before you buy or rent a home. Skype, Magic Jack, etc. are used by some, as are satellite radio systems.
Locally, our TeleCable offers many English language channels for movies, history, discovery, etc. in both Spanish or English if your TV is 'SAT' capable (Secondary Audio Programing). They also have unadvertised feeds from Dish, including ABC, NBC, CBS American Network, etc. In addition, there are local providers for Dish from US or Mexico, Sky from Mexico or even a Canadian satellite system if you have a big enough dish and the right connections in Canada, for the latter.
So, unless you move to the 'boonies', you'll probably find everything you need at costs similar to, or even less than, in the USA. That said, the equipment will cost more here, so you might be wise to bring it with you; used, of course.


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2010)

In my area, Telecable internet costs MX$599 per month (= US$48) for 8mg cable internet. 99% of the time, great service. Add cable TV for another MX$200 a month.

If you are daytrading, plan for a backup internet connection. A basic internet plan through TelMex over phonelines would serve. No matter how good CFE is with the electricity, and the cable provider with service, if something happens neither company seems to have a backup plan. I have been knocked out twice for about 4-6 hours each time in the past 6 months during trading hours. Fine for long term trades, but could be death for a daytrader.

Can't access everything over internet from MX. One example is Hulu for US TV shows. I haven't found a way around it yet. 

Skype works well. Cost for calls to US landlines is 2.4 cents per minute with taxes. OK for most calls, but sometimes calls are dropped or poor quality and you must call back.

Depending where you end up, lightning can also be a factor. In my area, we frequently get spectacular afternoon thunderstorms when it is prudent to disconnect the cable and power supply to computer equipment as protection against nearby lightning strikes (Telecable's cables run over rooftops here).


----------



## Denmex (Mar 6, 2010)

*Sometimesright*

I have been living in the city of Durango for the past 6 years. My telephone, internet (broadband), and cable are from Megacable. I have to say that so far I have received excellent service. The cost is $75 U.S.D./mo. with annual payments. I do experience power outages from time to time. However, it's no more than 3 - 4times/year, usually during the stormy season. I had Dish Network from the States until a couple of months ago when they re-aligned their signal. I get Hulu by downloading Hotspot Shield Launch, (a free download). I use Skype with a number in the States. The cost of Skype is $2.95/mo. U.S.D. With unlimited calls to all U.S. and Canada telephones included in the monthly cost. Mexicans have subtle ways of ripping the public off. Not only outsiders, but their own citizens. For instance, the electric company here produces power at 120V - 63Hz, instead of 120V - 60Hz. This causes the meter to run slightly faster. Too, digital clocks will gain time. I hope this helps.





AlanR said:


> As a US resident considering retirement in Mexico, I am hoping someone can answer some questions I have regarding quality, availability and affordability for certain items high on my lifestyle priority list.
> 
> Communication:
> It is important that I have easy and reliable access to family and friends in the States. I would like to do this using something along the lines of Skype for audio access and Webcam visual access. Is this feasible? Is this type of access reliable? Affordable? Any limitations?
> ...


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

I think that you should be getting the picture. Large cities lots of options, small cities not so much if any. When we lived in San Miguel had cable for TV/internet as well as Telmex equivalent to DSL. Skype and Magic Jack worked very well.
We moved 45 min away and had to rely on satellite TV(1st Dish, now Shaw) and a 3G PC router/adapter that ran at fraction of the speed and VoIP out of the question.
We just had a provider extend microwave service up from Queretaro and what a difference.
Skype works great for voice & video and we use Magic Jack to get at US land lines.
However exclusivity has a cost. We pay $91USD for 3 TV's with Shaw Direct including a movie package. It gets us local Detroit & Seattle stations. Great if Big 10 or PAC 10 fan.
The microwave internet starts at 800p/mo. for 1MB and goes to 3 so high versus US although 1-3 mo. discount if pay ahead. One advantage is that he has 72hr. backup in case of electrical outage so when we install UPS we may not have electricity but we will have internet.
CFE is really a problem as they don't seem to have a plan or even good reroute capability.
There is a plethora of high speed lines around but each electrical storm, they get surprised and the bajipo does have storms, especially in the summer.
It isn't as bad as Costa Rica where everyone seems to have a backup generator but not US reliability.
Other thing is that I would really suggest is heavy duty surge protectors for anything you want to protect.
We have friend with lightning rods but the last two major storms they were hit anyway as the 1st came through CFE and the 2nd through Telmex.
Best suggestions are don't assume anything as services vary almost by block and as earlier poster said, ask people that live there what they get for service before signing anything.


----------



## AlanR (Aug 17, 2010)

Thanks for the responses.


----------



## ch40 (Jul 10, 2011)

*Lifestyle questions helpful*

Alan,

I'll be interested in your experiences if you do make the move. My husband and I are from MA and we are also considering relo to Ajijic.

Good luck!

ch40


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

No good TV with English programing options from Mexican providers. Internet service is good and if in larger populated areas you'll have more than one option


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Telecable at Lake Chapala has a lot of English programming; all three major networks, CNN, several English movie channels, AXN, Edge, History, Discovery, etc.


----------

